# Alloy wheel repair putty - whats good?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

I've had so much trouble trying to find spare S spokes for my R53 MINI, and get them shipped to the Channel Islands I'm going to buy a new spare wheel - bung a tyre on it and then get my wheels tidied up and resprayed one at a time. I've got a few minor "dinks" in the alloy of 2 of the wheels, can I ask what you guys have used and would recommend? 

Thanks all.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I was looking to use plastic padding 'chemical metal'
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165691_productId_209003_langId_-1?cm_mmc=Shopping-_-Google%20Product%20Search-_-Body+Repair%2FTapes+%26+Glues-_-Plastic+Padding+Chemical+Metal+560ml&source=shopping&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=lilxaq&istBid=t


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I used chemical metal on mine, no probs, thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77498


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i havent used it on alloys but used this for lots of other things.
it can be drilled, grinded, sanded, painted, basically anything you can do with metal

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_199433_langId_-1_categoryId_165691

its great for plumbing repairs aswell.. had a split pipe. water was running out. put this stuff over the entire pipe left it 10-15 minutes and it was fixed.. it stopped it leaking straight away.. left it over night.. next day i filed it down and sanded and painted it white so couldnt even see the repair to the pipe.. (and it was a plastic pipe with no bonding problems for this stuff)

ive used it on metal, wood and plastic. all with great effect. :thumb:


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Isopon Metalik:thumb:


----------

